# iPhone TV guide in the appstore



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Just downloaded it. On the face of it, it Looks very similar to the android app.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Pine Cladding said:


> Just downloaded it. On the face of it, it Looks very similar to the android app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


Can you provide a little more detail please cos I can't seem to find any reference to this at the moment.


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

Downloaded and first recording successfully set up. Basic but functional. 

It's difficult to tell the difference between SD and HD by looking at the small icons with my old eyes (why no list view) and I'm disappointed that there appears to be no way to reorder the custom view  

Still it's better than nothing and time should improve things.


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

brightonjohn said:


> Can you provide a little more detail please cos I can't seem to find any reference to this at the moment.


It's called Virgin media TV guide


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

frobozz said:


> It's called Virgin media TV guide


Got it now thanks.:up:


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

I wouldn't bother with it, it's useless. Slow and cumbersome to use, and no search facility.


----------



## Tudor (Feb 16, 2011)

Not much use. Really made for iPhone.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

As long as you realise this is not the promised iPad app, it is not too bad. It is what it claims to be, a TV guide. It has the bonus of remote record, SMS and email. It's not fast but hey, it works.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

I've loaded the app. onto my iPad, and it seems to work fine... except when I enter my username and password, it says I don't have a TIVO registered. Is there another stop I need to take? I've been able to set remote recordings via the website page OK.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

John McE said:


> I've loaded the app. onto my iPad, and it seems to work fine... except when I enter my username and password, it says I don't have a TIVO registered. Is there another stop I need to take? I've been able to set remote recordings via the website page OK.


It worked once for me, then gave me the same error :-(

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes, I finally got it to work this evening. Although some channels would record, others wouldn't.


----------



## jaticker (Mar 12, 2002)

On my iPhone it is so hard to select a channel that is 4 digits. It takes for ever to scroll down to the 4 digit area. Is there a way to load favorites to select from.
Also, could not get proper time selected. I wanted the next day at noon. System recorded at 2 am. I tried several times, no luck.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jaticker said:


> On my iPhone it is so hard to select a channel that is 4 digits.


There are no channels on VM that are 4 digits. 



> Also, could not get proper time selected. I wanted the next day at noon. System recorded at 2 am. I tried several times, no luck.


Again...  You must have selected the wrong day and time; selecting 2am instead of 12pm.


----------

